# The most challenging, of challenging dust collection...



## 59Mike (Jun 16, 2014)

I've come to realize that my woodworking is probably a DCS designer's worst nightmare.

I use router duplicators for my custom gunstock business. Just upgraded to a dual duplicator, so I've got two, 1-3/4 hp routers spewing pounds of chips and dust in every direction as large hardwood blanks are chewed down to size. The sheer volume produced, as well as the fact that it's impossible to contain them because they fly in every direction means the word of the day is compromise.

I ended up enclosing this portion of my shop with heavy visqueen to contain the dust within the woodworking area (I also have a metalworking area in the garage).

I have a 1 hp collector with bag, and "gulp" attachments at each end of the table but that does no good when the chips are flying towards me… I could make the bottom of the table into a downdraft table, but again, a lot of work for only a marginal solution. It's not the big stuff I have a problem with.

So I've basically come to the realization that containment is the best I can do- I've ordered the 5 micron bag from Rockler to cut down on some of the fine stuff (vs. the 30 micron), and made my own separator using a 20 gal fiber drum.

I'm relying on a 3M respirator (oddly, can only find "cheap" disposable masks for woodworking, so I'm using a respirator rated for vapors…figure if it filters vapors, it'll catch the finest of sawdust) for my lungs, but can't figure out what to do about the old eyeballs.

Can't be good for the eyes to be in a constant environment of fine dust, gotta be like sandpaper over time. I looked at the Trend AirShield, but all seem to say it's a POS.

So…long and short of it is that I'm looking to keep my eyes in a "filtered air" environment, with something that won't fog up and has great visibility.

Any suggestions?


----------



## cathode (May 18, 2014)

Have you tried putting a 20" box fan or similar on your left or right side to just blow the chips away? I found this setup works pretty good since sawdust doesn't have a lot of mass/inertia so it's easy to change it's direction with another stream of air. Plus it's an incredibly cheap fix ($16-20 for a basic box fan almost anywhere)


----------



## InstantSiv (Jan 12, 2014)

If it was me I would build something like this cnc machine. I would build an enclosure as tight as possible around the duplicators and paint it cool colors. I might or might not consider a box fan with a filter to draw some air through if there's an issue with dust while loading and unloading.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Without a picture of your duplicator setup I'm only guessing here, but what you need in concept is high velocity air flow and close capture.
That would be best provided by Shop Vacuums connected to shrouds around the router bases. Is this possible with the movements your machine makes?


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2010)

For eye protection look for Bolo safety glasses. These are very comfortable seal around the eyes and are not expensive. If you would like I will post a pic.


----------



## John_ (Sep 23, 2013)

Take a look at the 3M 7800 respirator

I bought one to use when I spray paint, but it also comes in handy when I am sanding drywall, mdf, etc

Before you get 'sticker shock' because they sell in the $250 range on Amazon, I was able to find a large size on eBay for around $80. Here is a medium size selling right now for $75 an example

http://www.ebay.com/itm/3M-Respirators-Full-Facepiece-7800S-Series-Silicone-Respirator-NIB-size-Medium-/271478405474?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f355fb962


----------

